

Microsoft Releases Visual Studio, .NET Betas - arturseg57
http://www.internetnews.com/dev-news/article.php/3781286/Microsoft+Releases+Visual+Studio+NET+Betas.htm

======
jeroen
For the impatient (the site is very slow for me):

It's about Visual Studio 2010 and .NET Framework 4.0.

CTP downloads are available at
[https://connect.microsoft.com/VisualStudio/content/content.a...](https://connect.microsoft.com/VisualStudio/content/content.aspx?ContentID=9790)

------
ScottWhigham
####ing hell - VS2008 was released a scant 11 mths ago :(

